# 1000lbs of silver



## jimmy759 (Jul 6, 2007)

I have an oppurtunity to get around 1000 lbs of x-ray photos.

I was wondering if they are worth processing. And if they are? How and what I need to do to get this all done.

I have a 2 weeks to learn and set up shop before I get the material.

Also if they are not worth processign myself what about selling the photos to a company who can get the most out of the product.

Jimmy

New to pm's but old to regular scrap.

Thanks


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 6, 2007)

On processed modern x-ray film, the silver will run from about $.50 to $1.50 per pound, at a $12.50 silver market. Standard rare earth x-ray film will run an average of $1.25 per pound. In recent years, however, there has been an influx of DryView film. This type film is developed by heat instead of chemicals. It can be worth as little as $.50 per pound. You can test for DryView by finding an area on a sheet of film that is not black (clear blue plastic), and hold a flame (lighter) under it. If it is DryView, the spot will quickly turn black. Some buyers won't buy DryView.

It would be expensive to set up to run it. I would strongly suggest that you find a buyer for it, as is. If you have problems finding a buyer, call around to medical clinics, hospitals, and newspapers to find out who they sell their film to. You will be lucky to get 50% of silver content when you sell it.

Keep the film dry. If it gets wet, it sticks together and can be almost worthless.


----------

